# Deer ham?



## rio_grande (Nov 2, 2010)

I killed a small deer this weekend and want to smoke hams. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff I usually just use salt, pepper, and garlic then smoke to rare or med. sometimes I drape bacon over it other times I don't. If its small enough you may consider marinading it


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok Jerry,, Gonna try it see what happens..

Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

Rio_Grande said:


> I killed a small deer this weekend and want to smoke hams. Anyone have any experience with these?




Jeff,

The next deer "Hams" I get are going to be cured & smoked just like I did the "dried Beef" in my Signature below. My son said he's going to get me a couple of hind quarters, so we'll see.

If you aren't into curing, then I would say that method Piney gave you sounds real good!

Bear


----------



## cripplecreek (Nov 3, 2010)

Jeff, I just smoked 7 roasts that come from a couple of hind quarters.  After deboning the roasts I left them on ice for 4 days draining the water every day and adding ice.  I then brined them for 24 hrs. (experimented with 3 different recipes..all were good) and smoked to 145 IT.  Best venison I have done .


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 3, 2010)

We grind ours up into burger or make it into sausage.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

By the way Jeff congrats on the deer hunting success.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ya Ya YA for Jeff he killed a deer. Ya Ya he killed a deer. Now I would do just like jerry said alittle salt and pepper and then drape some bacon over it. You'll be loving life. If you want you could soak it in some butter milk or Italian dressing is an old trick I used alot.


----------



## tprice (Nov 7, 2010)

Also took a small doe just for some smoking, got to small hams now in the freezer.

Last time I did a ham I covered it with bacon and smoked it and turned out well but

that has been several years ago.

Looking to do one of these hams this weekend, how long do I need to smoke it and at what temp

Also what should the internal temp be as well


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally I would take it anywhere from 135˚ to 145˚ internal.

Time depends on size of meat. I would go by internal temp.

Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 8, 2010)

I killed a small WT buck this weekend, my plans are to make pastrami out of the entire back. The backstraps are going to become canadian bacon. I haven't made the CB yet and will start a thread shortly.


----------

